# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Выгрузки - Загрузки >  Выгрузка XML для загрузки в ЭДО Диадок

## neploho

Добрый день. Помогите найти выгрузку УПД в xml из 1с 8.3 БП 3

----------


## AneJIbcuH

https://www.diadoc.ru/integrations/1c 
Это разве не пойдёт?

----------

Veta K (23.08.2021), vrillon (07.02.2021)

----------


## kanisheva

Нашли чтонибудь стоящее? Меня тоже теперь заботит данный вопрос. Нужно 20 тысяч упд выгрузить из базы в базу, боюсь руками не осилю))))

----------


## The_SpD

> https://www.diadoc.ru/integrations/1c 
> Это разве не пойдёт?


К сожалению за этот модуль платить надо 12к в год. Думаю вопрос был, что бы выгружать XML по формату ФНС и загружать его в диадок.
Меня кстати это тоже интересует, выгрузка.

----------


## SSLord

Ищите "xprint.PLUS" - виртуальный принтер, бесплатный.
Выгружает в xml для ЭДО, только Счет-фактуры и УПД.

----------

